# need help ( serious )



## robater6 (May 21, 2022)

look before i get into this, i know im a moron but im just looking for solid advice and help.

About 4 weeks ago I started my first cycle test e 250, about 125mg a week + tren e 200 about 70-100mg per week, gradually increased per week. I know I know tren first cycle, i know but I just wanted to do a low dose cycle to help put on some extra size, been lifting for a bit and wanted to tap into steroids for the summer see how it went. Now these drugs are pharma grade. Legit pharmacy from a legit source w a prescription. Now these past 4 weeks have been good, ive put on size + got stronger. Havent seen any crazy sides except for possible gyno? im not sure yet tbh because even when I was natural I had the same nipple appearance. could be possible pubertal gyno. I think i just develop fat there first vs some people with there legs when they gain weight. Im about like 15%  bf so slight moobs is possible because they really only went away to my personal level of preference was when I dipped down to 8%. My diet and training is good, ik what im doing in that area. So thats a little background info, sorry if it was a lot.

My problem is that I ran out of my test e, i actually broke the vial, long story but, its gone now. So I bought a backup from PPL (XTlabs test e 300) which I thought was good. turns about to be garbage. i needed some form of test and fast for my next injection. So this week, being week 5 I did my injection with the new test + tren and im 99% my test is bunk because I think the tren has taken over and I have no test as the test e replaced my natural levels. I know what my 4 weeks being on both felt like and this not anything close. I have been feeling ass, still strong but mentally jus out of it. No real gym motivation, not depressed but just numb, im not sure and I don't really know what is happening to me. I thought this was a result of me taking armidex, ( i forgot to mention ), i took .5 armidex because I was just feeling subconscious of my nips and im pretty sure its just puffy nips because i dont feel anything under. I think this crashed whatever estrogen i had and made me feel even more shitty. (fyi i stopped taking it ) Point being is that, my pct stuff is supposed to come in next month. I believe pct protocol is to wait 2 weeks after last injection so my pct cycle will start late. 

So I have no test left to use as a base and idk when my pct stuff will come. I have real deca and tren left but its pointless without test. Idk what to do? try and find new test and continue my cycle or just stop? I really don't know what to do and im not in the greatest mindset due to my personal life and events that are happening atm, so if anyone could honestly seriously give me advice id really appreciate it.


----------



## robater6 (May 21, 2022)

@BigBaldBeardGuy


----------



## Valdosta (May 21, 2022)

obvious troll
u dont have pharma tren
and you wouldnt tag bbbg


----------



## robater6 (May 21, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> obvious troll
> u dont have pharma tren
> and you wouldnt tag bbbg


i am not trolling, its pharma grade. and i tagged him because he replied to me in the shoutbox and ive been reading past posts and he seems like he can help. ill post the tren


----------



## robater6 (May 21, 2022)

@Valdosta


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 21, 2022)

robater6 said:


> i am not trolling, its pharma grade. and i tagged him because he replied to me in the shoutbox and ive been reading past posts and he seems like he can help. ill post the tren



There is no such thing as pharma Tren and nothing in that pic is from a legit pharmaceutical company. Someone saw you coming.


----------



## robater6 (May 21, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> There is no such thing as pharma Tren and nothing in that pic is from a legit pharmaceutical company. Someone saw you coming.


well i thought it was, my source is local. look im being deadass, im new to this. why tf would i be fucking trolling. im just looking for advice man like holy fuck.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 21, 2022)

Well, cycles certainly haven’t helped me with personal drama or mindset…


----------



## robater6 (May 21, 2022)

@MisterSuperGod im pretty sure peagus labs is a legit pharmacy. and im pretty sure you get prescribed tren. im not here to argue, if you have real advice id appreciate it.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 21, 2022)

I’d stop.

Get your PCT handy. Pct correct. Stick around here, read, learn, ask.

Then be set up for success once the test and others are in order.


----------



## robater6 (May 21, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> I’d stop.
> 
> Get your PCT handy. Pct correct. Stick around here, read, learn, ask.
> 
> Then be set up for success once the test and others are in order.


appreciate it, you think ill lose my progress i made? it was a low dose cycle. also what do you recommend for pct. i ordered both nolva and clomid but i think im going with nolva but people range from 20-40 starting doses.


----------



## Valdosta (May 21, 2022)

robater6 said:


> well i thought it was, my source is local. look im being deadass, im new to this. why tf would i be fucking trolling. im just looking for advice man like holy fuck.


probly coulda got a new vial from the local guy quicker than ordering online right? wouldnt have an interrupted cycle 🤔


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 21, 2022)

robater6 said:


> well i thought it was, my source is local. look im being deadass, im new to this. why tf would i be fucking trolling. im just looking for advice man like holy fuck.



Did i say you were trolling?



robater6 said:


> @MisterSuperGod im pretty sure peagus labs is a legit pharmacy. and im pretty sure you get prescribed tren. im not here to argue, if you have real advice id appreciate it.



Okay, now i think you're trolling or you're so unbelievably green that you should consider finding a new hobby that isn't as confusing as this one.

Just find another source. Plenty of them on here and other boards, though they won't be able to supply you with pharma Tren.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 21, 2022)

robater6 said:


> appreciate it, you think ill lose my progress i made? it was a low dose cycle. also what do you recommend for pct. i ordered both nolva and clomid but i think im going with nolva but people range from 20-40 starting doses.


Val is right. Could find a local dealer.

But that’s not fixing your real problem which is inexperience and lack of preparation/knowledge.

You WILL lose gains.

But you gained them so quickly, they’ll quickly come back next go round. Don’t sweat it.


----------



## robater6 (May 21, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> probly coulda got a new vial from the local guy quicker than ordering online right? wouldnt have an interrupted cycle 🤔


forgot to mention i cant get anymore from my source. its a friend of a friend and its just not available anymore, thats why i went w trying to get a fast online version but i guess thats my karma.


----------



## robater6 (May 21, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> Val is right. Could find a local dealer.
> 
> But that’s not fixing your real problem which is inexperience and lack of preparation/knowledge.
> 
> ...


honestly think ill jus stick to being natural, this just doesn't seem cut out for me but. I appreciate the advice. do you have any forum recommendations to acquire pct stuff as i just want to make sure i real stuff so i dont mess my body up even more.


----------



## Valdosta (May 21, 2022)

robater6 said:


> forgot to mention i cant get anymore from my source. its a friend of a friend and its just not available anymore, thats why i went w trying to get a fast online version but i guess thats my karma.


if you're not trolling, don't rush finding a source. you could end up pinning bunk for 4 weeks before you know somethings off (if u ever even do) and waste all that time. Much better to spend maybe a week really digging for a reliable source than to waste significantly more time (in addition to money, and possible health risks)


----------



## robater6 (May 21, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> if you're not trolling, don't rush finding a source. you could end up pinning bunk for 4 weeks before you know somethings off (if u ever even do) and waste all that time. Much better to spend maybe a week really digging for a reliable source than to waste significantly more time (in addition to money, and possible health risks)


yeah im honestly just going to stop it here, don't think gear is for me. I honestly just want to make sure I get my pct down smoothly, do you have any forum recommendations i could look at to find places to get pct stuff from.


----------



## Brum (May 21, 2022)

? You have never done steroids before, you want to look buff for summer ( 2 months time from when you started) and purchased 3 different steroids ( test e tren and deca) had no pct sorted, did zero research, think an UGL is pharmacy grade requing prescription, think tren can be got on prescription, say you range between 8% to 15% body fat but think you have "moobs" ?
You sound like a 15 year old whose blown all his pocket money hoping to impress the girls on your parents family holiday by having a beach body.

In this day and age of google there is zero excuses for being such a dumb ass

You need to come off any kind of steroid as at your age which is very clearly under 18 years of age, you will mess up your entire life for the sake of wanting to look fit for a 1 or 2 week holiday.

Jesus fucking wept


----------



## robater6 (May 21, 2022)

Brum said:


> ? You have never done steroids before, you want to look buff for summer ( 2 months time from when you started) and purchased 3 different steroids ( test e tren and deca) had no pct sorted, did zero research, think an UGL is pharmacy grade requing prescription, think tren can be got on prescription, say you range between 8% to 15% body fat but think you have "moobs" ?
> You sound like a 15 year old whose blown all his pocket money hoping to impress the girls on your parents family holiday by having a beach body.
> 
> In this day and age of google there is zero excuses for being such a dumb ass
> ...


i said i get moobs when im at 15% compared to people's typical 20% because i know my body, but it could be potential gyno since i had taken these drugs. I had pct sorted jus i didnt expect to break my test vial. I ordered nolva. and been taking hcg 2x a week. going to come off all my gear which is only test e and low tren. Im going to keep taking my hcg for the next 2 weeks jus to make sure everything is cleared out n my balls still work and then wait 7-8 days for hcg to clear out after to start my pct. I am relatively new to roids so yes, my bad i thought tren could be bought with a prescription. ive been lifting for a while, just new to gear bro relax. Did not take this cycle to impress girls... wanting to get ready for the summer just implies i wanted to be in my best possible shap potentially for the summer for my personal gain. already admitted i was a moron bro, UGL was pretty dumb. Did enough research to know not to blast these drugs as i was doing 125mg of test and potentially 100mg of tren max. should've done more research though, you are right.


----------



## Brum (May 21, 2022)

robater6 said:


> i said i get moobs when im at 15% compared to people's typical 20% because i know my body, but it could be potential gyno since i had taken these drugs. I had pct sorted jus i didnt expect to break my test vial. I ordered nolva. and been taking hcg 2x a week. going to come off all my gear which is only test e and low tren. Im going to keep taking my hcg for the next 2 weeks jus to make sure everything is cleared out n my balls still work and then wait 7-8 days for hcg to clear out after to start my pct. I am relatively new to roids so yes, my bad i thought tren could be bought with a prescription. ive been lifting for a while, just new to gear bro relax. Did not take this cycle to impress girls... wanting to get ready for the summer just implies i wanted to be in my best possible shap potentially for the summer for my personal gain. already admitted i was a moron bro, UGL was pretty dumb. Did enough research to know not to blast these drugs as i was doing 125mg of test and potentially 100mg of tren max. should've done more research though, you are right.


You have not finished growing at your age, you do know the majority of males fill out between 16 and 21 years of age ? 

So while the chances of growing in height get less after 18, you will get broader naturally.

All you need to do at your age is eat more, keep it clean food and lift weights. 
And if you are not very mobile ( most kids sit infront of a video game 8 hours per day) then add in a couple moderate cardio sessions.

You want to look instantly " buffer" ? Just take creatine while working out and eating, the water weight will give the appearance of more muscle / size.

Dont even look at steroids until you are at the very least 21


----------



## robater6 (May 21, 2022)

Brum said:


> You have not finished growing at your age, you do know the majority of males fill out between 16 and 21 years of age ?
> 
> So while the chances of growing in height get less after 18, you will get broader naturally.
> 
> ...


im 23 and 6'2, height is not a problem bro. I know how to diet and train... ive already taken creatine, still on it rn. i just wanted to dabble in it, i dont see how it was that big of a deal man, acting like i did 500mg of test and 500mg of tren at 16. im 6'2 195, i have a pretty good frame on me, did sports all of hs and lifted serious for the past 4 years since i got out of hs and went to college. if you have actual advice then post it, otherwise you're legit jus shitposting lmao


----------



## Brum (May 21, 2022)

robater6 said:


> im 23 and 6'2, height is not a problem bro. I know how to diet and train... ive already taken creatine, still on it rn. i just wanted to dabble in it, i dont see how it was that big of a deal man, acting like i did 500mg of test and 500mg of tren at 16. im 6'2 195, i have a pretty good frame on me, did sports all of hs and lifted serious for the past 4 years since i got out of hs and went to college. if you have actual advice then post it, otherwise you're legit jus shitposting lmao


You are a troll. 
23 ? Unless you are retarded then thats clearly a load of rubbish. 
So 4 years of solid workouts 8% bodyfat good frame know how to diet and train ? 

Of course you do

But think tren, an animal drug is prescribed to humans ?

You are making it up as you go in this thread, and for that reason, havibg already given you sound advice, im out.

Cant reason with stupid


----------



## robater6 (May 21, 2022)

Brum said:


> You are a troll.
> 23 ? Unless you are retarded then thats clearly a load of rubbish.
> So 4 years of solid workouts 8% bodyfat good frame know how to diet and train ?
> 
> ...


yes im 23... i fall under i listened to a friend. like i said, i thought tren could be prescribed because thats what my friend said. i legit said that i was wrong about this in previous comments, im not making anything up as i go, just these details are irrelevant to advice being given. all this does is gives you another reason to call me dumb which ive already admitted bro. you clearly cannot read because i said the lowest ive been was 8%. Im around 15% rn because ive just been bulking. 4 years of working out properly yes, i used to play football but i switched to bodybuilding instead of just trying to lift as much as i could and learned how to actually lift.


----------



## GSgator (May 21, 2022)

That tren is going to have you shut  the fuck down for a bit . Did you get your PCT supplies yet? Usually Ill reply back on these  type of threads a comment on how stupid the OP is. It looks like you have learned a lesson here and you not out of the wood yet .


----------



## robater6 (May 21, 2022)

GSgator said:


> That tren is going to have you shut  the fuck down for a bit . Did you get your PCT supplies yet? Usually Ill reply back on these  type of threads a comment on how stupid the OP is. It looks like you have learned a lesson here and you not out of the wood yet .


i’ve ordered nolva from two different sources but, none have come in yet. it’s frustrating to find pct sources, express is gone n dash is never restocked. even with the low dose of tren it’s going to shut me down? also wdym specifically by shut down


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 21, 2022)

Well, you got a plan. Wait for your PCT to come in and then run that. I don’t see anything else worth discussing. 

Until then, stop injecting and sit on your hands. You’ll be fine. 

Thanks for posting and welcome to the UGBB.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 21, 2022)

Pharma Tren

All i needed to hear to realize youre out of your depth.

@robater6 
You got the itch now big guy
You rode the lightning.

Do some research
Ask questions, spend years understanding.
So.if down the road, you decide to try again, you dont look like a complete idiot.

The reason gear has a bad name is, people who uave no idea what the fuck theyre doing and donit anyway

Fire shoukdnt get a bad name because you lick the hotplate on your oven., but unfortunatly gear DOES get a bad name hecause people donsilly stuff without understanding the basics


----------



## Yano (May 21, 2022)

Pharma tren ? ..... WTF is this 1993 ? you're "pharmacist" must of had to blow an inch of dust off that fucking box considering negma stopped making it in 97. 

If any of that nonsense is legit .. my best advice is learn to prepare for all situations and stop being a fucking butter fingers n dropping shit.


----------



## TODAY (May 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> Pharma tren ? ..... WTF is this 1993 ? you're "pharmacist" must of had to blow an inch of dust off that fucking box considering negma stopped making it in 97.
> 
> If any of that nonsense is legit .. my best advice is learn to prepare for all situations and stop being a fucking butter fingers n dropping shit.


God, I love grumpy Yano.


----------



## Yano (May 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> God, I love grumpy Yano.


aww shucks you're gonna go makin me blush 🥰


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> aww shucks you're gonna go makin me blush 🥰



lmao
Dogs got in the way of a DL PR today?


----------



## Yano (May 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> lmao
> Dogs got in the way of a DL PR today?


nah I'm actually in a real good mood , fired up had a good work out yesterday. that pharma tren thing just rubbed my onion  the wrong way before I finished the 2nd cup of coffee  😃


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> nah I'm actually in a real good mood , fired up had a good work out yesterday. that pharma tren thing just rubbed my onion  the wrong way before I finished the 2nd cup of coffee  😃



Catch up
#4 for me

But yeah, pharma tren annoys me
Especially when peoplensay "Its Balkan, so.it's pharma tren"

Its also Moldova and you can buy any license you want


----------



## Btcowboy (May 21, 2022)

robater6 said:


> @MisterSuperGod im pretty sure peagus labs is a legit pharmacy. and im pretty sure you get prescribed tren. im not here to argue, if you have real advice id appreciate it.


Simply NO, you have been lied to... I am not arguing, simply stating a fact there is no such thing as pharma tren, never has been and never will be. Pegasus labs is not a pharmacy...

The turnip truck is not to far away


----------



## Test_subject (May 21, 2022)

robater6 said:


> …*tren* e 200 …Now these drugs are *pharma grade*. Legit pharmacy from a legit source w a prescription.


----------



## robater6 (May 21, 2022)

i understand now that pharma tren is not a thing. thank you for reminding again.


----------



## Send0 (May 21, 2022)

robater6 said:


> @Valdosta
> View attachment 22556


None of that is pharma.

I don't know the name of whoever made this... but FYI, having pharma in a UGL name doesn't make it actual pharma.


----------



## Send0 (May 21, 2022)

robater6 said:


> @MisterSuperGod im pretty sure peagus labs is a legit pharmacy. and im pretty sure you get prescribed tren. im not here to argue, if you have real advice id appreciate it.


You are arguing.

Doctors don't prescribe Tren. When it was available in pharma form, it came in ampules and was called parabolan and was sold by Negma. They stopped producing it in 1997.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 21, 2022)

robater6 said:


> i understand now that pharma tren is not a thing. thank you for reminding again.


They're just making sure you never forget it again lol


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 21, 2022)

robater6 said:


> i understand now that pharma tren is not a thing. thank you for reminding again.


Yea. I’m pretty certain you understand that part now. Let’s see how many more need you to beat you over the head about it though. 🤣


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea. I’m pretty certain you understand that part now. Let’s see how many more need you to beat you over the head about it though. 🤣



Tren is NOT pharma


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Tren is NOT pharma


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 22562



Okay
Im laughing way too fucking hard at this right now


----------



## Valdosta (May 21, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You are arguing.
> 
> Doctors don't prescribe Tren. When it was available in pharma form, it came in ampules and was called parabolan and was sold by Negma. They stopped producing it in 1997.


when mods troll


robater6 said:


> i thought tren could be prescribed because thats what my friend said. i legit said that i was wrong about this in previous comments


----------



## ftf (May 21, 2022)

Search this forum for the online pharmacy thread. Pick one from there with fast shipping. The one I use takes forever to ship.


----------



## Dex (May 21, 2022)

Wait, my Tren isn't pharma grade? But it is in a vial and has a label that says "pharma". 






-Kids like this are the reason why they had an afterschool special about not doing steroids.


----------



## TODAY (May 21, 2022)

Dex said:


> Wait, my Tren isn't pharma grade? But it is in a vial and has a label that says "pharma".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kids like this grow up to be flat-earthers and proponents of homeopathic remedies.


----------



## Dex (May 21, 2022)

robater6 said:


> im 23 and 6'2, height is not a problem bro. I know how to diet and train... ive already taken creatine, still on it rn. i just wanted to dabble in it, i dont see how it was that big of a deal man, acting like i did 500mg of test and 500mg of tren at 16. im 6'2 195, i have a pretty good frame on me, did sports all of hs and lifted serious for the past 4 years since i got out of hs and went to college. if you have actual advice then post it, otherwise you're legit jus shitposting lmao


BTW, what college did you go to? Try and see if you can get a refund because your writing skills are not college level.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Kids like this grow up to be flat-earthers and proponents of homeopathic remedies.



So what youre telling me is that essential oils DONT cure cancer and AIDS?
GTFO of here with that talk


----------



## TODAY (May 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> So what youre telling me is that essential oils DONT cure cancer and AIDS?
> GTFO of here with that talk


JET FUEL CAN'T MELT STEEL BEAMS


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> JET FUEL CAN'T MELT STEEL BEAMS



Thats one of my favorites actually


----------



## lifter6973 (May 21, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> There is no such thing as pharma Tren and nothing in that pic is from a legit pharmaceutical company. Someone saw you coming.


LOL @ your new name description. Did you do that?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> JET FUEL CAN'T MELT STEEL BEAMS



His final comment kills me every fucking time


----------



## lifter6973 (May 21, 2022)

robater6 said:


> @MisterSuperGod im pretty sure peagus labs is a legit pharmacy. and im pretty sure you get prescribed tren. im not here to argue, if you have real advice id appreciate it.


I'm not pretty sure, I'm positive you are a moron.


----------



## Dex (May 21, 2022)

What was the broken vial thing about? How does one break a vial? Also, if I were to break or lose a vial at week 4...I would grab another one. How big was this vial that if he broke it at week 4 he didn't have more? Are we talking 50ml pharm grade? 

@robater6 Have you learned anything yet? If so, have you taken this new knowledge to your friend? If you really got it from a friend, he needs to know that he is also clueless. These guys on this board are extremely knowledgeable about gear. There are multiple threads that should be read prior to doing your first cycle and what to do when stuff like this happens. 

Good luck to you and your friend. Sounds like natty is the best choice right now not just because of your ignorance on gear but also due to your age. Enjoy your youth gains and try a cycle in a couple of years.


----------



## Dex (May 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> His final comment kills me every fucking time


Thanks, I watched just to hear his final comment. lol


----------



## lifter6973 (May 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well, you got a plan. Wait for your PCT to come in and then run that. I don’t see anything else worth discussing.
> 
> Until then, stop injecting and sit on your hands. You’ll be fine.
> 
> Thanks for posting and welcome to the UGBB.


This kind response makes me sad.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Kids like this grow up to be flat-earthers and proponents of homeopathic remedies.


Hey wait a minute. I’m a proponent of homeopathic remedies. 

It’s better than the shit Pfizer wants you to take!

The earth is round though.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 21, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> LOL @ your new name description. Did you do that?



i did.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> So what youre telling me is that essential oils DONT cure cancer and AIDS?
> GTFO of here with that talk


I want to murder whoever came up with essential oils and Doterra and every other shitty scam company like them.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 21, 2022)

robater6 said:


> i am not trolling, its pharma grade. and ill post the tren


This must be Pharma Tren... it's literally in the name. Can't wait to tell all the guys here they're wrong and there is Pharma Tren.... check out this unicorn fuckers! /sarcasm** 

**Because one dumbass will certainly read it literally.


----------



## DLTBB (May 21, 2022)

That legitimate pharmaceutical grade Trenbolone from the world renowned pharmacy, Pegasus Pharmaceuticals.


----------



## RiR0 (May 21, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I want to murder whoever came up with essential oils and Doterra and every other shitty scam company like them.


All the bullshit. Essential oils, prayer, faith healing, longevity, “alternative medicine”, etc any and all nonsense


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 21, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> That legitimate pharmaceutical grade Trenbolone from the world renowned pharmacy, Pegasus Pharmaceuticals.



The flashy, shiny labels alone should've been a dead giveaway, but i suppose when one is brand new to all of this they don't know what a UGL is and probably believe everything is pharma.


----------



## DLTBB (May 21, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> The flashy, shiny labels alone should've been a dead giveaway, but i suppose when one is brand new to all of this they don't know what a UGL is and probably believe everything is pharma.


I thought my Alpha Pharma stuff was pharmaceutical grade when I first started but I guess that looks a bit more convincing with ampoules etc.


----------



## In2Deep (May 21, 2022)

Just run the tren by itself.
Im sure you are younger so your test levels will be fine. Test E is a very long ester you can go like 10-14 days before you'd need another anyway.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 21, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> This must be Pharma Tren... it's literally in the name. Can't wait to tell all the guys here they're wrong and there is Pharma Tren.... check out this unicorn fuckers! /sarcasm**
> 
> **Because one dumbass will certainly read it literally.
> View attachment 22569


I don't know if it is still high quality but back when I used this tren it was some of the best. I have heard Pharmacom has been having issues.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 21, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> i did.


You’ve always been the embarrassment


----------



## robater6 (May 21, 2022)

Dex said:


> BTW, what college did you go to? Try and see if you can get a refund because your writing skills are not college level.


sorry, think it’s my pharma tren still in my system


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 21, 2022)

robater6 said:


> sorry, think it’s my pharma tren still in my system



TREN IS NOT PHARMA

I love beating dead horses

If youre around inna year, remind me to tell you that tren isnt pharma


----------



## robater6 (May 21, 2022)

Dex said:


> What was the broken vial thing about? How does one break a vial? Also, if I were to break or lose a vial at week 4...I would grab another one. How big was this vial that if he broke it at week 4 he didn't have more? Are we talking 50ml pharm grade?
> 
> @robater6 Have you learned anything yet? If so, have you taken this new knowledge to your friend? If you really got it from a friend, he needs to know that he is also clueless. These guys on this board are extremely knowledgeable about gear. There are multiple threads that should be read prior to doing your first cycle and what to do when stuff like this happens.
> 
> Good luck to you and your friend. Sounds like natty is the best choice right now not just because of your ignorance on gear but also due to your age. Enjoy your youth gains and try a cycle in a couple of years.


yeah actually showed him this post, don’t worry he acknowledges he is retarded too. i dropped a brick on the vial, like i said long story but yeah i’m sticking with being natural. steroids are just not cut out for me and i don’t want to screw my health up even more by just doing what i think is right without knowing how these compounds even actually work. it was 10ml of test 250 btw.


----------



## robater6 (May 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> TREN IS NOT PHARMA
> 
> I love beating dead horses
> 
> If youre around inna year, remind me to tell you that tren isnt pharma


dude it’s a joke….. like damn


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 21, 2022)

robater6 said:


> dude it’s a joke….. like damn


Woosh


----------



## Dex (May 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> TREN IS NOT PHARMA
> 
> I love beating dead horses
> 
> If youre around inna year, remind me to tell you that tren isnt pharma


Just to clarify, Tren isn't _human_ pharma, right? If it is used for veterinarian purposes, pharmaceutical companies still make it. So, there should be a "pharma" grade, no?


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 21, 2022)

Dex said:


> Just to clarify, Tren isn't _human_ pharma, right? If it is used for veterinarian purposes, pharmaceutical companies still make it. So, there should be a "pharma" grade, no?



They use injectable pellets in agriculture. 
No 100 mg/ml in MCT oil for the livestock.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 21, 2022)

Dex said:


> Just to clarify, Tren isn't _human_ pharma, right? If it is used for veterinarian purposes, pharmaceutical companies still make it. So, there should be a "pharma" grade, no?



Most commonly would be refered to as veterinary gradd

Like the EQ everyone was getting back in the day lol


----------



## lfod14 (May 21, 2022)

robater6 said:


> @MisterSuperGod im pretty sure peagus labs is a legit pharmacy. and im pretty sure you get prescribed tren. im not here to argue, if you have real advice id appreciate it.



It's a legit lab yes, but not a pharmacy, not a place that a doctor would write a script out of. You Originally said prescribed, then you said source.... those two words mean very different things.

That said, Pharma Tren no longer exists, it did, it was called Parabolan, and it was Trenbolone Hex, not Tren Ace, Not Tren Enth. There's no doc on the face of the planet that prescibes Tren, if you found one, share that info, because it sounds like a "Doc" and maybe a deal with some shady shit because it sure as hell ain't legit.

My doc prescibes a lot most don't like Deca, Anadrol, Var, GH etc, but I know there's no way in hell he could prescribe Tren even if he wanted toi.


----------



## lfod14 (May 21, 2022)

Dex said:


> Just to clarify, Tren isn't _human_ pharma, right? If it is used for veterinarian purposes, pharmaceutical companies still make it. So, there should be a "pharma" grade, no?


"Pharma Grade" is just that, a grade. How can you make a Pharma Grade pharmaceutical even in a registered lab, when the raws you used to make it was swept around with some playing cards on a dudes kitchen table in China before it was bought of Alibaba and sent to the "lab". That's why that can't be a thing.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 21, 2022)

Hey guys. I got a quick question for you all…. Is there such a thing as pharma Tren? And if not can you provide a detailed history to prove that you know more? 

I find this absolutely fascinating. Also, rather than helping me, can you call me stupid for breaking a glass vial? This is good stuff. 

I thought it was the “bullies” that made new members leave and never come back?


----------



## Clyde (May 21, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> There's no doc on the face of the planet that prescibes Tren, if you found one, share that info, because it sounds like a "Doc" and maybe a deal with some shady shit because it sure as hell ain't legit.


Doc Holliday at your service ladies gentlemen. I don't normally _like_ to write prescriptions for trenbolone. I just don't think I'd be able to sleep at night if I did.

However, anything is available for a price. 

And It's gonna be about 10 bucks. Line up right here for your very own trenbolone prescription. For an extra five, I'll put a fancy personalized signature on it, making it *super official.*


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Hey guys. I got a quick question for you all…. Is there such a thing as pharma Tren? And if not can you provide a detailed history to prove that you know more?
> 
> I find this absolutely fascinating. Also, rather than helping me, can you call me stupid for breaking a glass vial? This is good stuff.
> 
> I thought it was the “bullies” that made new members leave and never come back?



Alot of it does make me laugh for sure.
The same guys who complain about the bullying are the same ones that wont even give anyone the time of day or respond to their posts if theyre green.

Yup, makes sense.


----------



## Send0 (May 22, 2022)

Clyde said:


> Doc Holliday at your service ladies gentlemen. I don't normally _like_ to write prescriptions for trenbolone. I just don't think I'd be able to sleep at night if I did.
> 
> However, anything is available for a price.
> 
> And It's gonna be about 10 bucks. Line up right here for your very own trenbolone prescription. For an extra five, I'll put a fancy personalized signature on it, making it *super official.*


So you're saying that you're my Huckleberry? 😍


----------



## robater6 (May 22, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Alot of it does make me laugh for sure.
> The same guys who complain about the bullying are the same ones that wont even give anyone the time of day or respond to their posts if theyre green.
> 
> Yup, makes sense.


still here bro, jus trying to just educate myself on this stuff by reading past posts. i’m not a snowflake lmao idrc, honestly find your guys comments funny made me realize how clueless i actually was.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 22, 2022)

robater6 said:


> still here bro, jus trying to just educate myself on this stuff by reading past posts. i’m not a snowflake lmao idrc, honestly find your guys comments funny made me realize how clueless i actually was.



Nice bro

Honestly this stuff takes a lot of time to learn
I atill learn shit on the daily here, atick around... this are some awesome guys when ypu get to know them

Other than @RiR0 
Hes an asshole
But hes OUR asshole and we love him


----------



## Pooh6369 (May 22, 2022)

Can't believe this thread is 5 pages long now, I stopped at using tren 1st cycle from the OP and moved on!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 22, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Nice bro
> 
> Honestly this stuff takes a lot of time to learn
> I atill learn shit on the daily here, atick around... this are some awesome guys when ypu get to know them
> ...


Hey, give yourself a little more credit. We all love your asshole too.


----------



## Send0 (May 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Hey, give yourself a little more credit. We all love your asshole too.


It's naturally hairless, just like his eyebrows 😍


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Hey, give yourself a little more credit. We all love your asshole too.





Send0 said:


> It's naturally hairless, just like his eyebrows 😍



I mean
Check my title

Figured THAT was self explanatory lmao


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So you're saying that you're my Huckleberry? 😍


.
  It's hucklebearer......


----------



## MrRogers (May 28, 2022)

You took a gram of gear, split between test and tren at 16 fn years old? 

I was borderline retarded as an adolescent and even I never touched gear that early. What positive and negative effects did you experience?


----------



## robater6 (May 28, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> You took a gram of gear, split between test and tren at 16 fn years old?
> 
> I was borderline retarded as an adolescent and even I never touched gear that early. What positive and negative effects did you experience?


bro im not 16 lmao, where tf is this even coming from. im 23


----------



## hard_gains (May 28, 2022)

robater6 said:


> bro im not 16 lmao, where tf is this even coming from. im 23


Same same. Mentally not much difference.


----------



## Undecanator (May 28, 2022)

robater6 said:


> bro im not 16 lmao, where tf is this even coming from. im 23


I’m not your bro and refuse any association with ex convicts


----------

